# Grouse and chukar



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

I will be in utah for the general season rifle deer hunt in zion unit. I'm hoping to tag out early and get some bird hunting. Any suggestions where to look or anyone want to take me out somewhere


----------



## Layne Kubota (Aug 1, 2014)

There's starting to be a lot of chukars hanging around west of Manti City, Utah, its a little further north then you were planning on going though.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

I will map it. I'm game to travel a little if I can tag a deer in time


----------

